# UKC event in GA May 15th-17th



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

GEORGIA
MIDDLE GEORGIA KENNEL CLUB
PERRY (I) CONF JS WPULL
TEMPORARY LISTINGS AVAILABLE AT THIS EVENT
May 15; S1 Marilyn O'Neill JS GUARD SCENT; Jill Soble-Smith SIGHT TERR (except APBT); Darice Ragan GUN NORTH (except AE); Marian Campbell HERD (except BSD) COMP (GRP7) APBT; Eleanor Brown (GRP5) AE; Gabriell Lambert (Robert Craig backup) WPULL Wheels-A Show Entries 12-2 pm Show 3 pm Pull Entries 3-5 pm Pull 5:30 pm NLC: Total Dog
May 15; S2 Darice Ragan JS GUARD; Marian Campbell SCENT SIGHT TERR (except APBT); Jill Soble-Smith NORTH COMP (GRP7) APBT; Marilyn O'Neill GUN HERD (except BSD) Entries 3:30-5 pm Show 6 pm NLC: Total Dog
May 16; S1 Marian Campbell JS GUARD; Linda Reece SCENT COMP; Darice Ragan SIGHT TERR (except APBT); David Kittredge GUN NORTH; Jill Soble-Smith HERD (except BSD) Marilyn O'Neill (GRP7) APBT; Gabriell Lambert (Robert Craig backup) WPULL Wheels-A Show Entries 7:30-8:30 am Show 9:30 am Pull Entries 8-10 am Pull 10:30 am NLC: Total Dog
May 16; S2 Linda Reece JS GUARD HERD (except BSD); David Kittredge SCENT COMP; Marilyn O'Neill SIGHT TERR (except APBT);Marian Campbell GUN NORTH Darice Ragan (GRP7) APBT Entries 10-12 noon Show 1 pm NLC: Total Dog
May 17; S1 Jill Soble-Smith JS GUARD SCENT; Linda Reece SIGHT GUN NORTH; David Kittredge HERD (except BSD) TERR; Darice Ragan COMP; Gabriell Lambert (Robert Craig backup) WPULL Wheels-A Show Entries 7:30-8 am Show 8:30 am Pull Entries 8-8:30 am Pull 9 am NLC: Total Dog
May 17; S2 David Kittredge JS GUARD SIGHT; Darice Ragan SCENT HERD (except BSD); Jill Soble-Smith GUN; Marilyn O'Neill NORTH COMP; Linda Reece TERR Entries 10-12 noon Show 1 pm NLC: Total Dog
DOS $25; JS $10; PE $20 received by May 11, 2009
GA National Fairgrounds, Golden Isles Parkway 31069 (478) 987-3247; I75 exit 135, North Gate Entrance. Follow signs from Interstate. Middle Georgia Kennel Club
Chairperson: Sharon Yates (478) 335-1616 
Event Secretary: Robert Engelauf, PO BOX 7115, Warner Robins GA 31095 (478) 335-1616 [email protected]


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I've never heard of this club, I'm the PUBLICITY DIRECTOR of the Ga ADBA club...

GEORGIA AMERICAN PIT BULL TERRIER ASSOCIATION

Maybe we need to meet


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

lol I have never been to this show but I hear the Perry shows are pretty good. I plan on going to this one. I plan on going to the ga adba fun show too if I can I plan far ahead and I just found out about it this month I got a surgery scheduled to remove a tooth from diamond the week before the fun show so I am hoping I will be able to make it


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Perry usually does a UKC show? RC is the backup, its not ADBA


----------



## smith family kennels (Jan 10, 2009)

yeah its UKC. I do more UKC then I do ADBA cause they are closer to me and my broke but can't afford to travel all over the nation for shows.


----------

